# Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 25 Prozent billiger [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 25 Prozent billiger [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 25 Prozent billiger [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (12. Mai 2009)

Manchmal ist es aber auch umgekehrt: Leben ist geil GRAFIK ist Shit


----------



## blackwusel (12. Mai 2009)

nur leute die so:  aussehen laufe damit rum. 0815-sprüche sind echt lame!


----------



## Standeck (12. Mai 2009)

Thunderhawk1980 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es aber auch umgekehrt: Leben ist geil GRAFIK ist Shit



Nur wenn ich sturzbesoffen bin.


----------



## CHICOLORES (15. Mai 2009)

blackwusel schrieb:


> nur leute die so:  aussehen laufe damit rum. 0815-sprüche sind echt lame!



naja geschmäcker sind verschieden und man kann sich bekanntlich nicht drüber streiten .... ich habs mir bestellt aber meine augen sind gleichgroß


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Mai 2009)

Der Spruch ist richtig geil. Aber finde solche T-Shirts nicht so toll.


----------



## espanol (15. Mai 2009)

Das Leben ist nicht *******, es ist einfach nicht mein Genre


----------



## locojens (15. Mai 2009)

espanol schrieb:


> Das Leben ist nicht *******, es ist einfach nicht mein Genre




Stimmt das Leben ist nur kurz und beschi**en wie eine Hühnerleiter (wie gut das ich hier mit meinen "2 Mädels" der Hahn im Korb bin) *g .


----------



## Edguy (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich kenne den Spruch so und finde ihn so auch besser:
"Das Leben ist ein scheiß Spiel, aber die Grafik ist geil!"


----------



## Tommy1960 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte das leben ist wie eine hühnerleiter, kurz und beschissen


----------

